# Visit to Addison Lee



## her_welshness (18 Oct 2011)

Hi Chaps

I had an incident with an Addison Lee driver a while ago now and after a request from myself to visit their Driving Training School I have an appointment with them tomorrow. They are going to show me around Addison Lee and then I get an opportunity to sit in on their driver training.

Do you guys have any feedback that I can pass on to them?

Diolch yn fawr


----------



## rb58 (18 Oct 2011)

Hello. For what it's worth, I find Addison Lee cabs consistently the worst drivers in London. I keep a close eye on them in the same way as I do red buses. They seem to have a blind spot for cyclists. 

And I still shiver when I recall the Addison Lee coach that passed me at a pinch point in Selsdon earlier this year with just a few centimetres to spare. It's the only time I've ever chased down a vehicle and berated a driver - in front of all his passengers too. All he could say was "there was loads of room"!

Be interesting to hear your report of how sympathetci to cyclists their training is.

Enjoy!


----------



## BentMikey (18 Oct 2011)

I was shocked into near speechlessness a couple of times recently when I experienced some good driving from two Addison Lee drivers. Most of the time I treat them like homicidal maniacs, giving a wide berth and getting out of the way, and justifiably, in my experience.


----------



## Bicycle (18 Oct 2011)

I applaud you for seeking the meeting and I applaud them for playing ball.

This is the sort of action that can produce the benefits that just another complaint or prosecution often cannot.

You sound as if you know what you're doing, so I will just say something you doubtless already know:

Constructive criticism is most effectively given to a receptive audience. If you thread any slightly negative constructive observations you may have into generally positive language, they are more likely to be taken on board.

Once again, well done for looking for a dialogue that will provide a potentially positive platform for improvement.

Too often, when cyclists have an issue with an employer it just sounds like a slightly self-indulgent moan to impress their pals. 

 The smile is genuine; A billion snotty letters, self-aggrandising posts on a web forum and moans to the Police do not have the potential for improvement that your action does.

I wish you well in your endeavour.


----------



## martint235 (18 Oct 2011)

rb58 said:


> Hello. For what it's worth, I find Addison Lee cabs consistently the worst drivers in London. I keep a close eye on them in the same way as I do red buses. They seem to have a blind spot for cyclists.
> 
> And I still shiver when I recall the Addison Lee coach that passed me at a pinch point in Selsdon earlier this year with just a few centimetres to spare. It's the only time I've ever chased down a vehicle and berated a driver - in front of all his passengers too. All he could say was "there was loads of room"!
> 
> ...



+1.

I don't have that many problems with them anymore but it is only because I now give them so much room and expect them to do something unbelievably stupid. They rarely disappoint on that count.

Something just clicked as I received an email from Greenwich Cyclists that now ties two separate names together!


----------



## LazyCat (18 Oct 2011)

Addison Lee taxis are a bit like potholes. If you don't see them in time and take evasive action you will come of second best. They are the most consistently bad drivers in London. I say that as a motorist, cyclist, skater and pedestrian. 


The only thing worse than an Addison Lee taxi is an Addison Lee delivery driver on a motorcycle.


----------



## her_welshness (18 Oct 2011)

Bicycle said:


> I applaud you for seeking the meeting and I applaud them for playing ball.
> 
> This is the sort of action that can produce the benefits that just another complaint or prosecution often cannot.
> 
> ...



Thank you Bicycle and for your great advice  . 

I was inspired by Magnatom to do this after I read his blog and how he had approached his local Bus company. He had a very positive meeting with them and I am hoping to do the same tomorrow.

I will let you know how I get on. Thank you all for your very useful feedback so far - please keep it coming!


----------



## Becs (18 Oct 2011)

LazyCat said:


> Addison Lee taxis are a bit like potholes. If you don't see them in time and take evasive action you will come of second best. They are the most consistently bad drivers in London. I say that as a motorist, cyclist, skater and pedestrian.
> 
> 
> The only thing worse than an Addison Lee taxi is an Addison Lee delivery driver on a motorcycle.




I agree. I've had far too many close calls with Addison Lee, and abusive comments from their drivers (you were too close, you nearly hit me - shame I didn't, one less cyclist etc etc). I'm always on my guard when I see them now (in fact I think there should be warning signs on Boris Bike stations to alert people to Addison Lee's incompetance!).


----------



## flogster (18 Oct 2011)

Addison Lee are, in my experience, the single worst collection of drivers on the road.

I've yet to come across one on my commute that has caused me to think "they're not all bad after all". To me, they are.

With Buses, Black Cabs, motorists, bikers, Lorries and even coaches, I've had positive experiences where these drivers have shown consideration and common sense re cyclists. 


The other lot....nothing more than outright selfishness and general disregard for the safety of others - *me* in other words.


----------



## dawesome (18 Oct 2011)

Anyone remember Imran Raja?

http://theandersonshelter.blogspot.com/2010/05/homeless-people-3-cyclists-13by-thomas.html


----------



## dellzeqq (18 Oct 2011)

her_welshness said:


> Hi Chaps
> 
> I had an incident with an Addison Lee driver a while ago now and after a request from myself to visit their Driving Training School I have an appointment with them tomorrow. They are going to show me around Addison Lee and then I get an opportunity to sit in on their driver training.
> 
> ...


stupid, inconsiderate drivers who don't know their way around London


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2011)

You know me more then most on here Katie and you know that very little phases or bothers me on the road whilst on a bike. 
Addison Lee make an exception. Their drivers are some of the worst that I have the misfortune to share the roads with as 'Share' is something that Addison Lee drivers know or care very little about. 
They seem to regard cyclists as a nuisance to bully and harass at will.


----------



## Jezston (18 Oct 2011)

Well, her_welshness, I look forwards to hearing about the staff at Addison Lee's reaction to you passing on the opinions that have been shown in response


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2011)

Tell them if they don't get their act together you'll d-lock the lot of 'em


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Oct 2011)

How about getting a number of them onto bikes and get them to ride through rush hour traffic?


----------



## ianrauk (18 Oct 2011)

wanda2010 said:


> How about getting a number of them onto bikes and get them to ride through rush hour traffic?




Making sure there are some AL vans/taxis in attendance, with the vans/taxi not knowing the cyclists are also AL.


----------



## gaz (18 Oct 2011)

I think the driving style and mentality of addison lee drivers has been pretty well covered in here already, so i won't be adding my 2p worth.

Just good luck, keep calm and a happy face and ask them if they do any cycling specific training.

oh and report back to us on your findings!


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (18 Oct 2011)

Nothing to add but I hope it goes well. As has already been said, I think this is a good way to get something to happen.


----------



## wanda2010 (18 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> Making sure there are some AL vans/taxis in attendance, with the vans/taxi not knowing the cyclists are also AL.



Excellent addition.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Oct 2011)

A bit like Martint235, I was chatting with you on the way back from the London Skyride without realising who you were until afterwards.

Anyhow, many cabbies seem to drive in a way I can only describe as ''road drunk''; i.e. they've been on the road without a break for far too long. It might be interesting to see how much attention their driving training pays to shift lengths and the maximum periods of time drivers are allowed to continue on the road without a break. I wonder whether they have to drive 60 - 70 hour weeks simply to make a living after paying off their vehicle costs and public hire insurance.

(Personally, I think they should be required to use tachographs.)


----------



## CopperCyclist (18 Oct 2011)

Sum this thread up to them, and constructively suggest that surely this isn't the image that Addison Lee wants, and how can it be fixed.

Go there prepared to play the card "I know there are a lot of cyclists out there that make things worse for us all, RLJers, ninjas, etc but for the law abiding cyclists please don't put us in danger because of your dislike of their actions, which we share"

Finally, explain the concept and reasons behind primary positions, so that they can understand its for safety, and not just cyclists being delibrately annoying and holding traffic up.

Good luck!


----------



## TheBoyBilly (18 Oct 2011)

I was stopped in an ASL at lights a few months back. Right behind me was an Addison Lee Ford S-Max. I waited there at a red light in full view of the driver (in Hi-Viz jacket, by the way) and then the lights changed.......the next thing I know is the thud of the front of the S-Max against my thigh and a mirror arm against my shoulder. I just managed to keep upright. In truth no real harm was done. The driver looked very shocked and waved apologetically, almost pleading for forgiveness. I ranted in the heat of the moment and stopped on the far side of the junction to gather myself and check for injury/damage. I maybe should have reported the incident (but I didn't get the vehicle number) yet still can't fathom how this colision wasn't avoided. Was the driver blind? I actually pushed off and away from the AD vehicle to enable him to pass!


----------



## Bromptonaut (18 Oct 2011)

Most of us riding in London will have had run ins with buses or members of the LTDA. But equally there will have been experiences of excellent driving and tolerance for the dafter element amongst our 2 wheel bretheren (I'm looking at those who ignore the bike ban on the Theobalds Road/Vernon Place bus contraflow!).

Interesting that *nobody *on this thread has a +ve word about AL.


----------



## slowmotion (18 Oct 2011)

Well, when waiting at the front of the queue on a red light, I always look back to see who is behind me. The glimpse of anything with Addison Lee written on it is good for a 20 bpm uplift on my heart rate. Utter swine....but good on you for meeting with them. Why not ask them to have a look at comments about them on CC and elsewhere? Respect to them also for "engaging".


----------



## Little yellow Brompton (19 Oct 2011)

slowmotion said:


> Well, when waiting at the front of the queue on a red light, I always look back to see who is behind me. The glimpse of anything with Addison Lee written on it is good for a 20 bpm uplift on my heart rate. Utter swine....but good on you for meeting with them. Why not ask them to have a look at comments about them on CC and elsewhere? Respect to them also for "engaging".




The way to change commerical companies in the long term is to show them cost, what it is costign them NOT to change.


Print out all of the comments above hand them round at AL and tell them "these are potential customers who are never going to use you until you change..."


----------



## jonny jeez (19 Oct 2011)

I too find Addison lee to be the worst collection of drivers in London. I actually find bus drivers to be some of the most cycle aware (and therefore best) and Black cabs have a balance of good and bad...I've yet to notice a good addison lee driver and assume upon sight that they WILL ALL do something that few other drivers will do (even cabs) at any point.

Its got so bad that I am now suspcious/wary of all black MPV's and the only evidence of real poor driving I have on my channel is of one of their cabs...sigh


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aazBT-WjsOA


I hope your visit helps to adjust this positon and commend you for your thinking!

well done


----------



## The Horse's Mouth (19 Oct 2011)

And I thought it was only me who consider Addison Lee drivers the worse on the road.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Oct 2011)

[quote name='The Horse's Mouth' timestamp='1319016221' post='1887119']
And I thought it was only me who consider Addison Lee drivers the worse on the road. 

[/quote]

Nope you are not alone.
They are well known amongst the cycling community to be among the worst so called 'professional' drivers on the road.


----------



## BentMikey (19 Oct 2011)

Addison Lee driver runs a red light:


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFRPQZRpGx0


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (19 Oct 2011)

I've never cycled in London, and so shouldn't have an opinion of them either way, but I've only ever seen examples of their bad driving on people's YouTube channels, and no good examples. Even bus drivers and black cab drivers have been thanked and publicly praised on some videos!


----------



## Red Light (19 Oct 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> Sum this thread up to them, and constructively suggest that surely this isn't the image that Addison Lee wants, and how can it be fixed.



Agree and especially as cyclists contain a lot of people in their target market e.g. the majority of Boris Bike users are white professional males earning over £50k. Endangering one of those could easily lose you a company account.


----------



## Norm (19 Oct 2011)

Bromptonaut said:


> Interesting that *nobody *on this thread has a +ve word about AL.


Hmmm... ok, I've given it some thought and I have something.

I passed an Addison Lee vehicle on Monday and the driver didn't try to knock me off. It was parked on the A4 near Exhibition Road, with no driver (but it had its hazards on so it was ok).

OTOH, the half dozen or so which did have drivers all seemed intent on homicide, but that one was as close to positive as I can offer.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (19 Oct 2011)

CopperCyclist said:


> Sum this thread up to them, and constructively suggest that surely this isn't the image that Addison Lee wants, and how can it be fixed.




Quite

I saw the thread title and knew exactly the company being discussed, and I have never cycled in London, have only driven through London once in pre LCZ days, and can count my visits to london on the fingers of one hand

In my perception, Addison Lee = Dangerous, reckless, arrogant speeding drivers


----------



## Dan B (19 Oct 2011)

Not sure I rate AL drivers as significantly worse than any other private hire vehicles. But I have said on many occasions how much easier it is cycling in London now the minicabs are all required to display those warning signs with the London Transport roundels in their rear windows. It saves having to look for the dents.

Twelve word summary: they have the entitlement issues of cabbies but without the driving skills.


----------



## ttcycle (19 Oct 2011)

I've only just seen this. Hope the meeting went well HW. Good stuff for getting the meeting going. Had a few close passes from AL drivers in my time on the road. 

I also had the misfortune to be called an AL taxi as I was transporting my cat and a suitcase at the time. I'm generally a people person but the driver was verging on maniacal and was spouting racist stuff about all westerners being in support of the Iraq war etc etc. despite kindly trying to counter his one sided anger, I was really uncomfortable with him driving me. 

Will never use AL again, the reputation they have amongst some for a good standard is not true

Let's us know how it went


----------



## gbs (19 Oct 2011)

Whenever I see a car/people mover disregarding priorities at roundabouts or otherwise driving in an inconsiderate manner it is, 4 out of 5 times, an AL vehicle. I was pleased to persuade one of my clients to cancel their cintract.


----------



## Buddfox (19 Oct 2011)

I almost feel like I'm stirring unnecessarily here, but I have to say I also find them the worst drivers on the roads in London, bar none. I first noticed this as a scooter rider, but now also as a cyclist. They are dangerous, inconsiderate and, worst of all, consistently bad - to the extent I would be happy to say I have rarely, if at all, seen an Addison Lee car driven considerately. I refuse to use them as a result.


----------



## Bromptonaut (19 Oct 2011)

Dan B said:


> Not sure I rate AL drivers as significantly worse than any other private hire vehicles. .



Apart from Lewis Day, are there any other London Private Hire outfits who's vehicles are badged?


----------



## Brains (19 Oct 2011)

Bromptonaut said:


> Apart from Lewis Day, are there any other London Private Hire outfits who's vehicles are badged?



Premier and Dial-a-cab are two that spring to mind, they mostly use black cabs.

Whilst I would have to say the two worst spectacle of deliberately and consistently dangerous items of driving involving multiple breaches of every rule in the book I have ever seen was done by a pair of black cabs in the Lower Road Rotherhythe area about 5 years ago. As a general rule like most others I have found Addison Leigh bad drivers,


----------



## Bromptonaut (19 Oct 2011)

Brains said:


> Premier and Dial-a-cab are two that spring to mind, they mostly use black cabs.
> 
> Whilst I would have to say the two worst spectals of deliberatly and consistantly dangerous items of driving involving multiple breaches of every rule in the book I have ever seen was done by a pair of black cabs in the Lower Road Rotherhythe area about 5 years ago. As a general rule like most others I have found Addison Leigh bad drivers,




Cabs are different as they can ply the streets for hire.

The subject of this tread is a Private Hire company whose cars only available for pre booking -different regulatory regime.


----------



## bryce (20 Oct 2011)

I use AddLee quite a lot (mainly because I can't stand the bad attitude and sloth-like demeanour of black cab drivers) and find their drivers are like a box of chocolates. Some of them are excellent, polite and well mannered on the roads. The others, who usually can hardly speak a word of English, are terrible, stopping in ASL's flashing headlights at people and being aggressive.

I have taken a few drivers to task and usually they're pretty receptive to criticism.

Overall I think they're a lot better than black cabs, who I find the most dangerous drivers in London.


----------



## Dan B (20 Oct 2011)

Bromptonaut said:


> Apart from Lewis Day, are there any other London Private Hire outfits who's vehicles are badged?


Maybe I'm using the wrong terms. Aren't _all_ minicabs "private hire vehicles"

The signs I was referring to in my previous post are the TfL badges as illustrated in http://www.tfl.gov.uk/businessandpartners/taxisandprivatehire/5384.aspx#Where_to_fix_the_signs


----------



## Bromptonaut (20 Oct 2011)

Dan B said:


> Maybe I'm using the wrong terms. Aren't _all_ minicabs "private hire vehicles"
> 
> The signs I was referring to in my previous post are the TfL badges as illustrated in http://www.tfl.gov.u...o_fix_the_signs




By badged I meant branded/liveried. 

The taxi/private hire/minicab thing can get complicated and varies by LA. Here we have: 
Hackney carriages (taxis). Licensed by the Council to be hailed on street, fares charged by meter at set rates.
Private Hire. Licensed by the Council for pre booked only but still fitted with meters
Minicabs. Not regulated very much at all - fares agreed for journey.
Not sure it's the same in London but the Private Hire disc/badge in the window is an innovation in the last 10 years.


----------



## Red Light (20 Oct 2011)

The OP hasn't been seen here since the planned visit to AL yesterday. You don't think they locked her up in a cupboard at HQ by any chance?


----------



## LazyCat (20 Oct 2011)

We may have to assemble a rescue party


----------



## ianrauk (20 Oct 2011)

By all account's she had a very good meeting and will report back in due course.


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2011)

Maybe she's been given a taxi home?


----------



## frank9755 (21 Oct 2011)

ianrauk said:


> By all account's she had a very good meeting and will report back in due course.



I look forward to hearing what she found out. Like others, I've long regarded the Addison Lee logo as akin to the mark of the devil. 

However, I did once, about ten years ago, call them to complain after being almost run over on a pedestrian crossing by one of their motorbikes. They dealt with that satisfactorily, contacting the driver and getting back to me.


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2011)

I've read a quick summary of her meeting and there are some very interesting points. She shouldn't be too long posting it up.


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Oct 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Iloveaddisonlee?feature=mhee

I wonder how many vid's will be uploaded.....

I've sub'd it.


----------



## mr_cellophane (21 Oct 2011)

jonny jeez said:


> http://www.youtube.c...ee?feature=mhee
> 
> I wonder how many vid's will be uploaded.....
> 
> I've sub'd it.



He has asked for vids of the best AL drivers. So that must mean "not the worst"


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Oct 2011)

mr_cellophane said:


> He has asked for vids of the best AL drivers. So that must mean "not the worst"




no I he has told us he will upload footage of the best driving evidence.

watch this space...


----------



## LazyCat (21 Oct 2011)

" I'll update the channel *every day* with the very best evidence of great driving" [my bold]


That would be quite an achievement.


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Oct 2011)

LazyCat said:


> " I'll update the channel *every day* with the very best evidence of great driving" [my bold]
> 
> 
> That would be quite an achievement.



that it would...


----------



## Jezston (21 Oct 2011)

I like the profile pic!

But seriously, parked the wrong way on a double yellow in a mandatory cycle lane. They may as well change their name from Addison Lee to 'F*** You'.


----------



## her_welshness (21 Oct 2011)

fossyant said:


> Tell them if they don't get their act together you'll d-lock the lot of 'em


her_welshness

Slut of a librarian


Re: Addison Lee Visit
« Reply #25 on: Yesterday at 09:16:53 PM »
QuoteModifyRemove
Right, this is my report (sorry it is rambling)

Part 1:

I cycled up to Warren Street for my visit to Addison Lee's Offices. No cycle parking round there so had to lock my bike onto some school railings.

Some starting statistics: They process over 140,000 jobs a week. They have 3,000 vehicles on the road and they are just nearing 1,000 drivers.

Call signs:
Oscar = New Driver.
N = Worked for Addison Lee before; returning driver.
Victor = Delivery Driver

I met up with their Marketing Director ( a lovely chap and keen cyclist) who explained that after a tour of the offices that I would be joning 7 new recruits (drivers) followed by a meeting with him and another Director (who is the son of the owner). The offices are varying levels of each facet of the firm: the main control room with their call staff replete with an in-house creche (hence lots of children running around which was fab). This was where I got to meet a member of the Driving Liaison Team who showed me their database. As I am a librarian I loved this bit. Each driver has a call sign and they have a history on there (they did a random example of a couple of their drivers). I will come to that a bit later. I think that they try to run everything in-house: IT, Insurance, Recruitment, the Workshop where every car is serviced after 5,000 miles.

A lovely man called John who was looking after the new recruits escorted us all to the Driver training school, right next to Euston
Station. So for the next two hours I sat in on the driving training course.

The instructor (employed by the firm) took the drivers through the objectives of the course and introduced the drivers to a series of videos
After each section of the video we observed what we had seen and we completed each section of the quiz we were given. To me this was an excellent way of running the course as it was instilling into the drivers key facets of their role: customer service, drivers bag and manual, checking condition of vehicle, performance, how the XDA worked and how they communicated with their customers and the main office (Control and Driving Liaison).

He explained right at the start that in the 1st week he (the ADI) would call in anyone that he had concerns about. After 4 weeks the new
recruits would be called in for further training. If still not going well, the drivers would be repeatedly called back in. He then asked them to characterise their performance and come up with an overall assessment of the journeys they have completed. The ADI man was lovely but you would not want to cross sword with him. A tough cookie.

In the break I noticed that there were rooms next door where people appeared to be studying. I asked our course instructor, Ray, about it and he showed me into these rooms. This was the Knowledge Centre where they were all studying 'The Knowledge' which is Addison Lee's own version of the Hackney Carriage Scheme (sorry folks if I don't get the vernacular right). This is tutored by the ex-control and ex-drivers of the firm and they pore over large maps of London with their students and plot routes. Their argument is that the more they study of London the more they will gain confidence in their driving and their routing.

With regards to working hours, if they do more than 10 hours then they will be logged off the system automatically. This is because people have been caught sleeping in their cars and for their firm it is a no-no. They also went into the psychology of driving and ultimately recognising when you are tired.

They also covered how the driver should be driving (in a smooth and courteous manner) and not to park on box junctions etc. Use your mirrors at all times. They can pick up from a bus lane but they cannot wait there. Ray asked them to think about other road users, including motorcyclists and cyclists. I don't know whether that last bit was for my benefit!

When an accident does occur (Addison Lee have 2 crashes a day on average) they have to fill out an accident report form and take photos. Drivers should have their own breakdown service and they book it with their own fleet department. They have to report all incidents, because as the course leader said it could cause problems later.

They also have women drivers (I think that someone was asking that question).

They are not allowed to use their mobile phones during the day, unless there is an emergency i.e if their XDA or Radio are not working. 

After the course I was escorted back by John who showed me around more areas of Addison Lee. I don't think I have met a more
enthusiastic person before. I was then passed back to the Marketing Director and the son of the owner, a lovely man named Kieran.

Part 2 - Disciplinary Procedures & Outcomes (coming soon)


----------



## her_welshness (21 Oct 2011)

Doing this from my shitty iPhone


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Oct 2011)

her_welshness said:


> They have 3,000 vehicles on the road and they are just nearing 1,000 drivers.



Huh?


----------



## jonny jeez (21 Oct 2011)

Not to remove from the positive approach that Al are taking (Which I commend fully) but it does sound like much of their training goes out the window when the drivers hit the road.

Every AL cab (at least it feel like every) I've ever ridden in had a driver with an earpeice in and much of the time they were on the phone...not the radio or company system. I once listened in whilst the driver sorted out his car insurance with Churchill insurance.

they clearly dont drive in a smooth fashion nor use their mirrors (or indicators come to that) very often.

Interested to read the disciplinary instalment.


Good work!!


----------



## ttcycle (21 Oct 2011)

I know the guy kept using his mobile whilst he was driving when I was in an AL taxi.

It's all good them having good practice but how is this enforced?

I look forward to reading part 2.


----------



## her_welshness (21 Oct 2011)

This is what I can remember (my notes are at home). 

*Part 2 – Disciplinary Procedures & Outcomes

*I had a meeting after the driving training with Alistair (Marketing & PR Manager) and Kieran (Sales & Marketing Director and son of John Griffin who is the owner of Addison Lee).

There is a disciplinary procedure in place. If a complaint is made against the driver (complaint is normally made by telephone) then they will be invited in for an interview with the driving liaison manager who will offer the driver the chance to provide their side of the story. They are issued with a verbal warning.

The person who takes the complaint by phone does not speak to the driver; this is handled entirely by Driving Liaison.

If the driver has got some complaints (around 4 or 5) on his record then he is sent on ROSPA training. 

If the driver has still not learnt from further training (and they will call them back in again and again) then they would be let go. As they said, they are representing their firm.

The majority of their complaints come from their customers but they would welcome more feedback from other road users. 

I did suggest that I would have brought my complaint to Roadsafe and Alistair said that I would have not got anywhere with them – I think he is right on that one.

*Outcomes:

*1. Alistair suggested that as they wanted constructive feedback that we could make the complaints section clearer on their web-site.

2. I suggested that more information on the Highway Code be implemented into their training. 

3. Alistair suggested that they invest in some bicycles and offer the drivers the chance to cycle around the area. He and Kieran did question the business cost of this and I understand where they are coming from. 

4. I suggested that as part of the induction process that they have some online tests and Alistair suggested that if they complete them then they get some sort of incentive for this. Some of the ideas for this included videos showing good or bad driving. Also, perhaps a module called ‘Driving in London’.

5. Alistair also suggested that they have in their internal magazine some focus on cycling and cycling awareness.

All in all I thought that it was worth the visit; they want to take these ideas on board (they were working with a cycling charity previously but they never got back to them) and improve their service ultimately. 

One thing that did strike me was that Alistair who rides around Richmond Park and does sportives would not dream of cycling in central London. Another training manager I spoke to said that it was dangerous cycling in London and he would not even want his children to. 

Anyway I said that I would write this up and send it back to them. If you have got any more questions/queries then please ask away because then I can pass that back to Addison Lee.


----------



## Red Light (21 Oct 2011)

Hmmm. 3,000 cars on the road driven by 1,000 drivers explains a lot. It's hard enough driving one car in London, let alone three at the same time.

And two crashes a day our 730 crashes a year. That's almost one crash per driver per year. Looks they need better training. You might ask why such apparently thorough training produces such poor results.


----------



## srw (21 Oct 2011)

One crash per driver per year is pretty good for a taxi fleet. For private individuals in their own cars the average is something like one crash every 4 - 5 years. Multiply up by the difference in road time and you can see why the number is apparently so high. 

I may be myopic or thick-skinned, but I've never found one driver group to be particularly worse than another in Central London.


----------



## mr_cellophane (22 Oct 2011)

her_welshness said:


> They can pick up from a bus lane but they cannot wait there.


Does that mean they shouldn't drive in Bus Lanes either ?



her_welshness said:


> Drivers should have their own breakdown service and they book it with their own fleet department.


Confused a bit by this. Are the drivers self-employed then ?


----------



## her_welshness (22 Oct 2011)

mr_cellophane said:


> Does that mean they shouldn't drive in Bus Lanes either ?
> 
> 
> Confused a bit by this. Are the drivers self-employed then ?



1. They should not drive in bus lanes.

2. The drivers are self-employed.


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (22 Oct 2011)

srw said:


> One crash per driver per year is pretty good for a taxi fleet.* For private individuals in their own cars the average is something like one crash every 4 - 5 years*. Multiply up by the difference in road time and you can see why the number is apparently so high.
> 
> I may be myopic or thick-skinned, but I've never found one driver group to be particularly worse than another in Central London.



Is that a UK average or a London average? I hope London, otherwise I have a lot of crashing to get through to clear my backlog


----------



## Ellis456 (22 Oct 2011)

Lol what does the addsion lee training school teach, bad driving?. Most laughably the worst drivers to use the road nd I don't even cycle/drive a lot!.


----------



## stowie (23 Oct 2011)

I cannot say that I have a worse experience with Addison Lee than the London black cabs (who can be utter bullies).

I wonder if the business model of AL is one of the causes of reckless driving. According to what I have read, the drivers are £300-£400 down per week before they start - in these difficult times, this may need very long hours to get any kind of living. And the cabs are not their own, so it may make them less worried about prangs.

I have had some real bullies in black cabs when cycling - and as a customer I had some pretty poor experiences as well, so don't bother taking them any longer.


----------



## funnymummy (23 Oct 2011)

I reguarly see alot of Addison Lee vehicles when i'm driving on the M23, around Crawley area I'm presuming they do a lot of airport runs to Gatwick, I never really paid them much attention, they're just another large dark people carrier on the road.
But after driving in & around London a couple of times recently I can honestly say they scared the crap out of me..and I was driving another large 7 seater vehicle - I would hate to encounter one on my bike, the blatant disregard for signaling, the way they just forced across lanes of traffic, at one point if I hadn't off braked i'd have been snadwiched between a taxi & a bus, the taxi just kept moving over even when I beeped my horn! 
Stop without warning/indicating - I was in the left lane at lights, one pulled up next to me, or rather slightly in front of me as they were in the ASL, then raced off from the lights only to pull straight infront of me with no signal & drop a passenger & several large suitcases off!
I lost count of how many times i was cut up by one of their vehicles, I don't intimidate easily, but after about 30 mins of driving through London, I did feel very wary everytime I spotted one, I automaticaly slowed down held back, much to the annoynace of drivers behind me, but I was anticipating the idiot next to em to just swing over constantly.

Just makes you wonder if they actulay train all their drivers to drive this way or is it they just attrcat a certain type of person to work for them?


----------



## her_welshness (17 Nov 2011)

*Update*: I am putting together an article for LCC with regards to my visit and they have contacted us to say that they want a follow-up meeting because they are creating some new training materials for their drivers and they would like our input. Really pleased about this. 

Any more feedback/ideas would be very welcome!


----------



## Origamist (17 Nov 2011)

Very good news, HW. Well done.


----------



## joggingbob (17 Nov 2011)

+1 Well done HW, very positive.


----------

